# Hollyday Inn Hotels



## Cidade_Branca (Jul 27, 2004)

Fortaleza










Recife










Azores










Limassol










Salvador da Bahia










Mexico










Abu Dhabi


























Moscow










London










Lisbon










Guatemala










Wien










Toronto










Edinburgh


----------



## Orienthai (Jan 8, 2006)

*BANGKOK*


----------



## saraprobe (Dec 23, 2006)

Colombo, Sri Lanka


----------



## Nikom (Sep 24, 2005)

*Holiday Inn Continental Lisbon*










*Holiday Inn Lisbon*










*Express-by Holiday Inn Oerias,Lisbon*


----------



## bssw (Aug 17, 2007)

*holiday Inn, Sanya Bay, Southern China*

I went there vacation last year. the view was great, but the food was horrible.


----------



## DanielFigFoz (Mar 10, 2007)

The one in Edinbourgh is beautiful!


----------



## Slodi (Feb 25, 2006)

Holiday Inn Hotels I have visited.

Mexico City:



Ciudad del Carmen:



Galveston:


----------

